# Wine Press "Reconditioning" Project



## bluelight320 (Sep 13, 2008)

I posed a question before about painting a wine press that was given to me by my Mother and I want to thank everyone who suggested painting it but I can't seem to find any company that sells "food grade" paint.

My next question is......instead of painting it, does anyone know of any safe method to clean up the slight rust off of the press (like maybe using a Brillo pad)? I am attaching 2 pictures of the press with this post.

Thanks,
Rich S.
Gettysburg, PA


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 13, 2008)

This may not be the solution you seek but I'd consider removing the rust with steel wool and giving it a light coating of veg. oil. Then wash off the oil before use and recoating between uses.


----------



## m_lapaglia (Sep 13, 2008)

Id suggest mineral oil instead of vegetable oil. It wont get gummy like veggie oil does when it sits.


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, I agree mineral oil would be a better choice.


----------



## MARKOSCUBA (Sep 17, 2008)

In the south my mother used to season her pans for cooking by coating it with oil and baking it in the oven it would leave a black coating on it


----------



## openwheel (Sep 17, 2008)

If you know anyone who has a glassbead cabnit or sand blast tank that would clean it very well but I would have to use baking soda as the media.


----------



## Lizzybob (Apr 17, 2010)

I wonder if Milk Paint would be an option.


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 17, 2010)

do you have an air gun?? we have a sand attachment for our air gun, it blows high speed sad at the object and after it looks new again. i LOVE it! its simple, easy, and cheap. and just do it outside and the sand will fall into your yard requiring no clean up, or do it in the garage and have a sand storm to clean LOL

other ways with out electrics.....Bar Keepers Friend is a cheap abrasive cleaner, by the looks from the pic tho , you will be there for EVER with lots of elbow greese


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 17, 2010)

That's a neat looking press you have there. Steel wool and mineral oil sound like the safest bet.
You're only a few miles north of me bluelight


----------



## Mud (Apr 17, 2010)

I was wondering about milk paint, too.


----------



## rodo (Apr 17, 2010)

Any powder coaters in your area?


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 18, 2010)

What on earth is milk paint? Is that like white wash? My vote's with elbow grease and mineral oil.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 18, 2010)

Mineral oil is the best to use. I've turned some wood bowls and also some drinking containers. They recommend using mineral oil for coats if it's going to really be used for eating or drinking. Vegatable oil can go rancid with age.
So my 2 cents, elbow grease and mineral oil. Unless you can get to a sand blaster.


----------



## rodo (Apr 18, 2010)

I doubt you will find paint that is actually "FDA approved" However if you want to paint this look for "non toxic when dry" paint for instance Krylon spray piant. That being said the key to painting metal and keeping the paint attached to the surface is sandblasting. 

A quick Google for sandblasting in your area brings up several places ( the one in Littelstown looks promising)

Also if you go this route do not touch the cleaned metal with your fingers (use laytex or nitrile gloves) or wipe it down with thinner just blow the dust off with clean air and don't put too much paint on at one time, leave many hours if not a full day between coats.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 18, 2010)

Rich, I agree with everything Rod just posted. He is the expert that does this everyday. I picked up a professional french fry cutter at a garage sale and used the same paint.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

I never saw this thread, this place slls it but it isnt listed on their online cataloge. Call them as a member on this site has bought this item from them. Hope its not too late.
http://www.piwine.com/store/home.php


----------

